# Top Ten 29" MTB Tires



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

I made a listing of my top 10 29" mountain bike tires - Top Ten Guide - Best 29" Mountain Bike Tires

I know there is a lot of opinion on this topic. What are your favorite 29" tires and why?


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

interesting article. Would be nice to see one that is organized by region or terrain type.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Scimitar said:


> I made a listing of my top 10 29" mountain bike tires - Top Ten Guide - Best 29" Mountain Bike Tires
> 
> I know there is a lot of opinion on this topic. What are your favorite 29" tires and why?


Pretty nice website. 'Ikon' is spelled with a 'k', though.


----------



## TurnerConvert (Dec 1, 2004)

All of my favorites are on your list too, although not having the Hans Dampf in the list of aggressive tires seems like something of an oversight.


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

bholwell said:


> Pretty nice website. 'Ikon' is spelled with a 'k', though.


Argh! Fixed.



TurnerConvert said:


> All of my favorites are on your list too, although not having the Hans Dampf in the list of aggressive tires seems like something of an oversight.


Yeah the Hans Dampf is a great tire. I mention it in the Nobby Nic section. I wrestled with several of the choices and it was definitely one that just got inched out. Very worthy tire though.


----------



## TurnerConvert (Dec 1, 2004)

Scimitar said:


> Yeah the Hans Dampf is a great tire. I mention it in the Nobby Nic section. I wrestled with several of the choices and it was definitely one that just got inched out. Very worthy tire though.


Can't make everyone happy, can you??


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Good list... Think I'm going to refer to this for my next set of tires.


----------



## Mark in Baltimore (Nov 7, 2009)

Excellent write-up. Thanks!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I think a little more technical info would be nice, especially weight. Maybe include claimed weights vs. actual weight, along with claimed widths vs. actual width as measured with calipers, casing tpi. etc.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

It's interesting there's not a single Spec tire on there; the Ground Control has got a lot of good reviews recently.


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

I agree on the Nobby Nic, when they are new. They really don't last very long and are over priced. I thought I had found my all time favorite tire but this is what my front 2.35 looks like after about two months.









There is still lots of meat left but the edge knobs are worn into hooks and fold over.

For me a tire that is missing from the list is the Specialized Purgatory Control. Easily grips as well as the Nobby Nic but is far more durable.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

J.B. Weld said:


> I think a little more technical info would be nice, especially weight. Maybe include claimed weights vs. actual weight, along with claimed widths vs. actual width as measured with calipers, casing tpi. etc.


This would be excellent. We need an updated database of volume, width and weight.


----------



## Anthem1 (Feb 9, 2008)

skiahh said:


> It's interesting there's not a single Spec tire on there; the Ground Control has got a lot of good reviews recently.


Really hard to beat the Spec. bead for ez tubeless setup and durability, I really like the new Fast Trak as a fast roller with great traction.


----------



## Jpreacher (Dec 24, 2012)

I agree with several of these listed. I also wish they would have included the Hans as it is a great all around tire, just a bit pricey.


----------



## dancingoutlaw (Dec 2, 2010)

I personally like several of the Specialized tires. For fast rolling, the Fast Trak Control, for all around, The Captain Control and for aggressive, Purgatory Armadillo Elite. They also make many in a more narrow width like 2.0, which are harder to find with other manufacturers.


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

So far my tire experience has been limited to 26" sizes but I don't believe there would be much difference in the sizes. So far I am liking the quality of the Continental Tires, I don't care much about weight. I'll take grip, longevity, and ease of installation (tubeless can be difficult) as my primary concerns over weight.

I also like the Continentals because they have a bit of flex to the sides walls, a nice plus on a hard tail.


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

dancingoutlaw said:


> I personally like several of the Specialized tires. For fast rolling, the Fast Trak Control, for all around, The Captain Control and for aggressive, Purgatory Armadillo Elite. They also make many in a more narrow width like 2.0, which are harder to find with other manufacturers.


Definitely looks like I need to get some Spesh tires. I haven't had a chance to ride any of their XC tires. I should know better because their DH tires have been pretty good over the recent years.


----------



## Putt4Dough (Feb 25, 2013)

Future reference.


----------



## mpolka (Mar 8, 2013)

No WTB on the list? I've heard good things about the 29 version of the weirwolf. I also run 2.1 nanos on my monster cross bike and I really like them.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

dancingoutlaw said:


> I personally like several of the Specialized tires. For fast rolling, the Fast Trak Control, for all around, The Captain Control and for aggressive, Purgatory Armadillo Elite. They also make many in a more narrow width like 2.0, which are harder to find with other manufacturers.


I have been on Captains since they came out. LOVE them (for my riding).


----------



## itradebr (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice article! Good reading, thanks!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

While a nice list......you are never gonna get a group of people to agree on what the Top "X" tires are going to be.....we all ride differently in different places. Too many variables.

While I agree with some on the list above, I believe that there are some other great tires that were left off. But that is just me.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

Ronnie said:


> I agree on the Nobby Nic, when they are new. They really don't last very long and are over priced. I thought I had found my all time favorite tire but this is what my front 2.35 looks like after about two months.
> 
> View attachment 779954
> 
> ...


I just started mtb 6 months ago so I was wondering, how do you tell when your tire is worn down? When I saw this pic I thought the tire looked to be in pretty good shape. Maybe 25% through its life. I am running the original maxxis ardent on my rear wheel and it looks a lot worse than that. All the side knobs are "hooked" but the center tread looks ok.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

nachomc said:


> I have been on Captains since they came out. LOVE them (for my riding).


I agree with nachomc. The Captains are great all around tires.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

mtnbikej said:


> While a nice list......you are never gonna get a group of people to agree on what the Top "X" tires are going to be.....we all ride differently in different places. Too many variables.
> 
> While I agree with some on the list above, I believe that there are some other great tires that were left off. But that is just me.


Agreed. I'm an XC racer so what I look for in a tire is grip, light weight, and durability. Another XC racer in Colorado would have different needs than I do since we're riding thousands miles apart. I'm just guessing, but I believe durability would be higher on his list and not to mention the tires would hook up very differently on the different terrain and soil types.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i probably would have put the nevs as an all around tire considering the new crop of rubber like the butcher minion hr2 and hans.


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

goodmojo said:


> I just started mtb 6 months ago so I was wondering, how do you tell when your tire is worn down? When I saw this pic I thought the tire looked to be in pretty good shape. Maybe 25% through its life. I am running the original maxxis ardent on my rear wheel and it looks a lot worse than that. All the side knobs are "hooked" but the center tread looks ok.


It's not so much that it is worn down. In fact it is not and it is a fairly expensive tire. The side knobs don't grip anymore on off-camber trails or cornering. They fold over instead of digging in.

It may be completely subjective but I tend to change tires when I "feel" that they are not performing like they used to or should.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Fun red. Thanks.

The Nev made the top ten! While it gets little love these days from most riders, it is my favorite front 29er tire. Awesome grip, very cheap, sets up great on Stan's rims, easy to find, wears well, did I say cheap.

Try it as a front tire. 

The only time ill use it as a rear is when rolling resistance is a non-issue, as when on very rough, rugged, non-buff or wet muddy trails.


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

Rod said:


> I agree with nachomc. The Captains are great all around tires.


The Captain delivers


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Miker J said:


> Fun red. Thanks.
> 
> The Nev made the top ten! While it gets little love these days from most riders, it is my favorite front 29er tire. Awesome grip, very cheap, sets up great on Stan's rims, easy to find, wears well, did I say cheap.
> 
> ...


But it's slow as a snail. I recently installed a Geax Gato I got cheap and it grips like a Nev, rolls much faster and seems higher volume. It set up on Stan's in minutes with a floor pump and tried very hard to hold air even before I added the goo. Try it out next time, you'll love it!


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Spot on with the Ardent review....I spend the next 1/2 mile after a water crossing hating the Ardent wet performance.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

From out of left field, I'll nominate the seldom seen IRD Fire XC Pro 2.1. Great all around tire. If I could only use one tire everywhere I ride for the next year, this would be it. Great with a tube or tubeless, and can be found at reasonable costs (unlike Schwalbes, which are great, but give me a break on the price, already!).


----------



## MObiker (Feb 14, 2004)

I like Spec control tubeless tires. Purgatory in front, Ground control in back for winter. Ground control front, fast trak back for summer. I had Captains on my 26er liked them also.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

Ardent being put in with aggressive tread section I disagree with a little, but it seems they only reviewed the 2.4 of it. Running the 2.25 is like running an Ikon as far as rolling resistance is concerned, but it turns in so nicely when you throw the bike down on its side lugs.

I hear that the X-kings in a 2.4 are rather aggressive also.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

SS Hack said:


> But it's slow as a snail. I recently installed a Geax Gato I got cheap and it grips like a Nev, rolls much faster and seems higher volume. It set up on Stan's in minutes with a floor pump and tried very hard to hold air even before I added the goo. Try it out next time, you'll love it!


While there are many variables to grip and roll much of it comes down to friction. The more friction the tread creates the better it grips and the slower it rolls. You can't get something for nothing.

I've been through hundreds of different tires in about about twenty years of mountain biking and have yet to find a tire that rolls fast and grips very well.


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

I seem to be the only person to run WTB Bronson tires, but I love them. Rolls smooth but grips like crazy when you lean it over for a turn. And the race version is only 700g.


----------



## toytech64 (Mar 19, 2004)

Good list but what is with recommendation of online dealers and not your local bike shop:skep:


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Simpledesign said:


> Spot on with the Ardent review....I spend the next 1/2 mile after a water crossing hating the Ardent wet performance.


The Ardent should be recommended as a front tire only. 
The article is pretty good. I like the Ardent in the 2.4 as a front tire but the EXO models are going to be burly enough for most terrain and much lighter than the LUST so I vote EXO over the LUST.


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll bet I can try all ten of those tires and not notice any difference. When you get to the good stuff, it all works about the same, very well.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Club Mud said:


> I'll bet I can try all ten of those tires and not notice any difference. When you get to the good stuff, it all works about the same, very well.


So the last 5 years of my life were a waste?


----------



## bog (Jun 3, 2004)

bholwell said:


> So the last 5 years of my life were a waste?


I guess the difference in tires is all in my head then Bryan!

Since they're all the same it should be a piece of cake to have Maxxis drastically reduce testing, molds, SKUs and bring the cost of tires waaaay down.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

bog said:


> I guess the difference in tires is all in my head then Bryan!
> 
> Since they're all the same it should be a piece of cake to have Maxxis drastically reduce testing, molds, SKUs and bring the cost of tires waaaay down.


Yep! Ardents for everyone! You too, Minnaar! I'll be fine, trust me! ;-)


----------



## Mark2c (Apr 25, 2007)

With the Geax Sturdy 'TNT' isn't a type of tread compound - it is 'tubes - no tubes' (ie tubeless capable).


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

Who did the photography for the tires? Looks professional.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

No Gato or Saguaro? I really liked the MKII and X-King Protection, but both failed at the bead. No more Conti for me.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

I have bontrager fr-3 on 3 bikes (3 fronts and a rear run backwards)... great all around aggressive tire. rolls better thank you would think based on weight. Best feature is durability. Ardent in the rear lasted less than 6 months. I ride loose and rocky sw mountains.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Recall, back in the 26" days of tubbed tires. A 600g 2.1 x 26" tire plus 175g of tube was not considered heavy.

Thoughts on squirm?

Sounds silly, I know, but "squirm" is a real factor in my tire choice. Going tubeless lets one run lower pressures. There has been a movement toward production of higher volume, lighter weight tires - especially since the 29er movement. Add low pressure, tubeless, high volume, and light weight together - you get squirmy tires - sort of inner tubes with knobs. Beyond simply the feel of squirm you get burps/bead rolls, and rim dings, and punctures - far too easily with a skimpy tire.

Straight on speed demons will likely may not have issue with this, or trade control for light weight. But riders who spend a lot of time throwing the bike around, cornering hard, and riding higher speed in rocky trails will suffer on these knobbie inner tubes.

Sidewall and casing strength/thickness is likely the primary factor, but its probably more than than. I think tpi of the casing factors in. Also, sturdyness and size of knobs helps prevent rim dings.

I can "rule out" a tire right off the bat if the tire's size is disproportionately large for its weight. As a rough guide, anything 2.3" or greater and less than 700g is going to be squirmy for me - for trail riding. It is important to note I'm talking every day hard trail riding. Not speed oriented xc racing.

The tire I like for the front is the 2.2 x 29" Nevegal. Yes, it is a slow roller, and only in extenuating circumstances will I use it out back. But, front tires contribute a lot less to overall rolling resistance. This is especially true on a trail bike, or an AM, where weight bias is to the rear. A xc bike has you hunched over the front of the bike placing a lot more weight on the front tire. BTW, this is not a plug for the Nev. Just using it as a good example. So, this particular tire has some sort of special mixture that makes it very "non-squirmy". Or, may it might be easier to say it is a "hard" tire. At 180# on a 5 plus inch bike I can ride trail and AM style with this tire up front with little issue. I run it at less than 30 psi. Nouveau riders may recoil at the thought of using a "hard" tire up front but it has it's merits. When pushed hard into corners it does not squirm, roll, or burp; and the knobs don't fold - they seem to still really dig in. Rim dings seem to be buffered by the sturdy knobs and casing. This is even with a non-tubeless version. The mixture that seems to make this feel like a "hard" tire? I can only speculated. Maybe the rubber Kenda uses, the tpi, the knob sizes and durometer, the casing and sidewall thickness? Thoughts? All I know is that it works. Admittedly, whatever gives this tire it's "hard", non-squirmy, sturdiness, is the same thing that probably makes it a slow roller.

What I'm trying to allude to is you can't get something for nothing. Personally, I'm not a fan of the push for the super supple innertube with knob type tires. Do those tiny, supper soft durometer side knobs, perched on a supple, thin casing really dig in? Or, do they fold? How much rubber is left between your rim and a rock when plowing through jagged baby heads and you are running a 2.4 x 29" tire weighing 700 grams?

Recall, back in the 26" days of tubbed tires. A 600g 2.1 x 26" tire plus 175g of tube was not considered heavy.


----------



## tkehler (Feb 11, 2007)

Good read, but crucial omissions: doesn't take riding terrain/location into account, nor rider ability.

On a budget: eg, Geax perhaps
Buff singletrack: eg, Rocket Rons
Roots and rain: eg, Maxxis Ardents
Groomed gravel: eg, Ikon, Racing Ralphs
Loose gravel? You tell me


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

tkehler said:


> Good read, but crucial omissions: doesn't take riding terrain/location into account, nor rider ability.
> 
> On a budget: eg, Geax perhaps
> Buff singletrack: eg, Rocket Rons
> ...


Fixed that for you, because why even bother trying to get traction!!?
But in all seriousness, don't you need large lugs to get any reasonable traction on gravelly surfaces in order to dig through onto the hardpack beneath?


----------



## tkehler (Feb 11, 2007)

Zaf said:


> Fixed that for you, because why even bother trying to get traction!!?
> But in all seriousness, don't you need large lugs to get any reasonable traction on gravelly surfaces in order to dig through onto the hardpack beneath?


There are several schools of thought on that. Some experienced people have told me that you cope with gravel by running a bit more psi, on a wide-ish tire, so you "skate" over the top. Note: this is subjective and YMMV.

Others say get bigger lugs and dig in for traction.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Geax budget tires? Only if you need light weight XC tires. I'll put up my 900gm TNT Gato against an Ardent or Hans any day


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, I definitely can't fault you for your opinions and you obviously put in some serious effort to make that list. I've used several of those tires myself over the past couple years. Here's a few of my random thoughts on the ones I've used...keeping in mind that 99% of my riding is in the dry Southwest (San Diego, SW Utah, Sedona, Fruita). All tried on the same bike, a 2011 Tallboy carbon.

Ardent LUST 2.25 as a rear tire....loved it when it was new except when wet. Lil' heavy

Ikon...also had it on the rear, hated it. Ditched it after 3 rides.

Nevegal...a complete slug of a tire, slowest roller ever. Wouldn't ride one if it was free.

Nobby Nic...Pricey but great tire on both ends in every way. Run them on my new TallboyLTc

X-King...ran on rear. Black Chili hooked up much better than I expected at Gooseberry. Mesa. Was only $40. 2.2 was really like a 1.9 or 2.0 compared to other brands

Not on your list but mentioned by others. I think Geax tires are the best tires for the money. They last forever and provide excellent performance. The Saguaro, for **MY** riding style and the areas **I** ride, is the best tire I've ever used. A new set of tires, NN up front and Sagauro in teh rear will go on the Tallboy LTc before the Fruita Fat Tire Festival


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

Are Duro Miners any good for rear tires? As a summer desert tire riding over baked hardpack with a loose dusting on top? I think I need something with just enough knob height to cut through the loose, and many working edges, as opposed to flat tops.


----------



## tkehler (Feb 11, 2007)

DrDon said:


> Geax budget tires? Only if you need light weight XC tires. I'll put up my 900gm TNT Gato against an Ardent or Hans any day


Good point. Don't know the Gato (or claim to). When I said Geax are budget tires, I was just thinking that they retail for less than Schwalbes and Maxxis. Obviously they have top notch folding tires that cost a lot. And obviously I'm not talking "budget" budget tires!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm using a normal folding Gato 29er right now tubeless and it seems great, much faster than a Rampage, higher volume and grippy. I'm not sure what the TNT version offers, but the folding is good and set up with a floor pump no problem and held air very well even without sealant.


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

Loving all the comments on this. I think everyone definitely has their own opinion and its great for everyone to be sharing. I've got some new tires on my list to try this season.



Mark2c said:


> With the Geax Sturdy 'TNT' isn't a type of tread compound - it is 'tubes - no tubes' (ie tubeless capable).


Yeah I mispoke there. The 29's I've used were the dual compound.



toytech64 said:


> Good list but what is with recommendation of online dealers and not your local bike shop:skep:


It says "If you're looking to buy some XYZ tires online". "If" being the important word. Not everyone's local bike shop carries all of these brands. I'm all for people going out and buying tires at the local shop. It's how we keep this sport alive in our local communities.


----------



## tkehler (Feb 11, 2007)

I ride in a wet Pacific Northwest-style climate. Very different from your situation, except for some loose gravel and some hardpack (for cardio).

I agree. The Nevegals are slow and heavy. With the right psi, they can be good grunt tires, but overall, forget it.

I like the Nobby Nics for roots and rocks, along with Ardents. Both are great when speed isn't that important and there are rough obstacles.

In defence of the Ikons, they aren't a rear wheel tire. They are a race front tire, on a non techn. course, IMO. I have an Ikon tire on a bike with an Aspen on the rear. Very fast gravel trail set up. Came stock on my Element 970 29er.

I will obviously have to try the Geax tire range. Thanks



k2rider1964 said:


> Well, I definitely can't fault you for your opinions and you obviously put in some serious effort to make that list. I've used several of those tires myself over the past couple years. Here's a few of my random thoughts on the ones I've used...keeping in mind that 99% of my riding is in the dry Southwest (San Diego, SW Utah, Sedona, Fruita). All tried on the same bike, a 2011 Tallboy carbon.
> 
> Ardent LUST 2.25 as a rear tire....loved it when it was new except when wet. Lil' heavy
> 
> ...


----------



## RacerX82 (Mar 22, 2013)

dmboarder said:


> I seem to be the only person to run WTB Bronson tires, but I love them. Rolls smooth but grips like crazy when you lean it over for a turn. And the race version is only 700g.


I just got the WTB Bronson tires and they are working very well for me:thumbsup:


----------



## cm_mtb (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been very happy with the Specialized Fast Trak on typical SE trail conditions. It's fast rolling, yet has plenty of predictable grip. I don't see the need for anything more aggressive with the trails I ride.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> I think a little more technical info would be nice, especially weight. Maybe include claimed weights vs. actual weight, along with claimed widths vs. actual width as measured with calipers, casing tpi. etc.


The actual width measurement is somewhat dependent on rim width, so maybe adding the rim make/model if a width is given would be useful. Funny that there is no ISO-type standard for MTB tires like there is for practically everything else. Also, why do MTB tires cost as much as car tires? Seriously?


----------



## RunawayJim (Aug 26, 2013)

Nevegal, good for me. I run rear tire in reverse rotation climbs good on loose and muddy terrain. Slow for sure though, dry summer months I like the x-king for a fast tire.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm running an ardent 2.4 exo on the front and a spec. purg UST 2.3 on the rear. This setup works well for aggressive trail riding but the Purg is 1000 grams! I think I'll try out a mountain king protection 2.4 soon.


----------



## Putt4Dough (Feb 25, 2013)

I’m trying to revive this thread.

It would be nice to know what tires you guys like riding, what type of riding and what area? Some of you have done so but keep it coming.

I’m up for new tires for this upcoming season. I ride Maxxis Aspen, 120 tpi, 29x2.1 Folding on Arch EX tubeless. These tires are very soft, light and seem fast. I have nothing to compare since I have only ridden these tire. This will be my third year riding. I ride North East Mountains in Canada. I’m guessing it’s comparable to technical riding in VT, NH, and Main Mountains.

What tires do non racers here ride in those conditions? Speed is not that much of an issue but I do not want anything with very high rolling resistance. Not too expensive either.


----------



## Cusco (Aug 21, 2011)

I race XC in the PA / DE / MD region and the Conti Race King is hands down the best tire I have ever ridden. There are several different versions and would recommend that folks stick to the handmade tires from Germany. I have been running the tubeless ready / black chilli / ProTection version and have been amazed by the low rolling resistance / high grip capabilities. When you look at the tire / tread pattern it looks as though it would have poor traction but it is very deceiving and hooks up really well. Downside is that they are pretty expensive.


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't know anything about the trails in your area. I'm at the opposite end of the Appalachians in NC. The Aspens are disastrous around here. We have lot of varied conditions slick rock, hardpack, wet, roots, lose gravel, sandy. You name it we about have it except for nice loamy puff mud. 

I switch up a bit for the seasons. Fall and winter with lots of leaves, mud, and wet conditions. I run an On One 2.4x29 Chunky Monkey Trail Extreme up front. A true 2.4 and a very aggressive style tread. It's made by Maxxis built around the ardent casing with a more aggressive tread. It is heavy. If I had to guess probably around 950g. Not the best roller but sheds well, grips like you wouldn't believe, and it takes you where you point it. I have around 150 miles on them and they haven't shown the slightest sin of wear. Seam to be very durable and at $30 shipped they are a steal. I like it better than Rampages, Nevegals, and a bit better than the Conti Trailking because in the 29 flavor of the Trailking is a bit more like a 2.3. 

In the rear I have been running the Conti 2.4x29 Mountain King II black chili protection version. It's not a true 2.4 more like a. 2.35 but still a great tire. I really liked it in the front. No complaint in the rear other than it feels like the center knobs give a bit. That said they grip very well in just about everything I have put them through except ice. As the original article stated and I have to agree they are a great all around tire. Probably around 300 miles on these and also almost no sign of wear. Seem to be very durable as well. If you get any Conti make sure you get the black chili and protection version.

I also have run and will still run a Maxxis Ignitor in the rear. I have tried it in the front but it's too narrow for me. A great rear tire. Grips and rolls quite well. Once conditions get a little less sloppy I will probably move the Mountain King II back to the front and put an Ignitor back in the rear. 

I would like to try the. Ikon 2.35 out on the front. It reminds me a lot of the old WTB Weirwolf LT 2.5. It was nothing like a 2.5 more like a 2.3 but fast and gripped very well.

I ride pretty hard and at 40 something I prefer not to crash because my tires washed out. So I will deal with a bit more weight and rolling resistance in trade for good traction and cornering.

I will say for hardpack, the Maxxis Crossmark in the rear is quite good. Rolls very well and grips better than average for that style tire in my opinion.


----------



## Putt4Dough (Feb 25, 2013)

Flucod said:


> I have been running IKONS 2.35 on both ends of my trail bike and SS for 6 months and have been the best tire to date for my riding. *Aspens around here* usually do not last a single ride without a torn sidewall.


Where would around here be?

Good reading. Keep it coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

I ride Midwest (Kansas City & surrounding) trails mostly. Lots of hardpack, loose over hard, with occasional areas of rocks & roots. Kinda varied, but nothing too extreme one way or another. 

Only been riding 2 years, but I feel like I'm already a bit of a tire whore! Here's what I've had experience do far. All these on stock rims, running with tubes.

On a 29er hardtail:
Bontrager 29-2 (F/R, stock tire)... An OK tire for most of my area but I wasn't real confident with it holding corners real well on the front. As a rear tire it didn't handle roots or slick rock well and seemed to break loose a little easier than I like on loose-over-hard terrain climbing. 

Maxxis Aspen 2.1 (rear only)
Lighter tire, with pretty thin sidewalls. Rolls pretty well (better than the Bonty 29-2's, with similar grip)

Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 (performance model) Front only. rolled very well for me, had good cornering grip... very predictable transitions from center to side lugs. Loved the tire but I tore a sidewall about 3-4 rides into it (on not terribly sketchy terrain). Maybe if I stepped up to the Snakeskin model I'd get the durability I covet. If I ponied up the dough for the better model, I'd fall on love again with this tire. 

Forte Pisgah 2.2 (R only) fewer miles on this one compared to the others, but so far it seems to roll about as well as the Bonty (maybe a little slower than the Aspen), but gives me better grip on climbs. Even seemed to handle very hard-packed snow fairly well (at least as well as can be expected). Very good prices though. 

On a Full-suspension 29er:

Maxxis Aspen 2.1 (F/R, stock tires) just didn't inspire cornering confidence for me as a front tire. Again, rolled pretty well, was lighter than my other tires but rear seemed to break loose more easily on climbs. 

Geax Gato TNT 2.3 (F only) first off it's got a helluva burly sidewall! One tough SOB to get on the rim. But it's a rugged tire, with very good grip and fairly predictable cornering. With those sidewalls, I can run a little lower pressure than my other tires and it doesn't feel squirmy. Heavy though so it's a front tire only for me. Rolls OK, not super fast, but better than I imagined from the looks of it. Decently priced (got mine for $45 shipped). 

Conti Mountain King II (2.2, std compound, NOT black chili) Rear only. Not a lot of miles on this one yet. Sidewalls are fairly thin (not as thin as the NN Performance model) The rolling resistance and grip feel pretty similar to the Forte Pisgah so far. Definitely holds better on climbs than the Bonty 29-9 and Aspen 2.1.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Where's the Hans Dampf?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Where's the Hans Dampf?


Not in the top ten?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

AZ said:


> Not in the top ten?


It should be. I just bought a second one because they are so good.


----------



## marc.t (Mar 17, 2013)

Bought a new SB95c and came with Ardent 2.4 front and Ikon 2.2 rear. So so fast but not the fearless traction and forgiveness I'm used to coming from my 26er (Bronson front Moto rear) so I swapped to WTB Vigilante front and rear. They aren't the fastest rolling tire and will make you work harder uphill, but they grip for days. I mean seriously they just don't let go... ever. I'm still interested in finding a faster rear tire but with moderate grip. I ride in Marin, up and down steep stuff with rocks, roots, loose etc. so I prefer a fearless tread, especially with the nutso fast guys I try and keep up with.


----------



## MObiker (Feb 14, 2004)

Butcher Grid on front and Purgatory on back.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Top 10 I've tried and used in no specific order...

Specialized Renegade 2.3
Maxxis Ikon 2.35 and 2.2
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.35 and 2.25
IRD Fire XC Pro 2.1
NoTubes Raven 2.2
Maxxis Ardent 2.4
Maxxis LUST Ardent
Maxxis LUST Crossmark
Schwalbe Super Moto 2.3
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.4

Other notables: Maxxis Aspen 2.1, Continental Race King 2.2, WTB Nano 2.1

No attempt to fill in much about each, but I ride typical XC trails and conditions in the Midwest. And there are plenty of excellent tires I have not had the opportunity to try as one can't ride them all.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

the few .... the proud... the ignitor fans... 

I love ignitors... but there are very few persons running them here in Arizona...


----------



## Phinox (Jul 13, 2013)

good article but only the x king makes the cut for top ten in my book


----------



## sbvx67 (Mar 9, 2014)

I must say my new Anthem came with Racing Ralphs on it and I strongly dislike them. I am in Dallas Texas and the trails that I have ridden were hard pack with dust on top. They didn't inspire any confidence at all for me. I have a set of Bronson that I have not gotten setup yet but I'm hoping for much more traction on my trails than I've experienced so far.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Dunno about favorite, but I got some of those cheapo CST Patrols in 29x2.2 size, and I'm pretty happy with them. Seems to be fast rolling and hook up well. I haven't taken them in mud or much loose stuff yet. It's pretty small to call it a 2.2, but it's not too skinny. Hey, for $15 each for a Kevlar beat tire, I can't complain too much about the downsides.


----------



## rallymaniac (Oct 12, 2011)

pimpbot said:


> Dunno about favorite, but I got some of those cheapo CST Patrols in 29x2.2 size, and I'm pretty happy with them. Seems to be fast rolling and hook up well. I haven't taken them in mud or much loose stuff yet. It's pretty small to call it a 2.2, but it's not too skinny. Hey, for $15 each for a Kevlar beat tire, I can't complain too much about the downsides.
> 
> View attachment 888371


Very similar to Ikon which is not surprising since CST is a parent company of Maxxis. 
I had the CST Caballero Pro 29 or something like that 2 years ago and they were really good grip muddy tire. Heavy and slow rolling but with very good grip. At $15 per tire i was not complaining too much. 
If i was not racing I'd probably get these CSTs that you list.


----------



## teethandnails (Sep 16, 2013)

Specialized Butcher & Purgatory 2.3 FOR LIFE!


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

pimpbot said:


> Dunno about favorite, but I got some of those cheapo CST Patrols in 29x2.2 size, and I'm pretty happy with them. Seems to be fast rolling and hook up well. I haven't taken them in mud or much loose stuff yet. It's pretty small to call it a 2.2, but it's not too skinny. Hey, for $15 each for a Kevlar beat tire, I can't complain too much about the downsides.


Glad you like them! I designed them, but left Maxxis / CST before I got a chance to try them out. What do you think of the braking and climbing traction?


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

I am happy with Panaracer Rampage 29x2.35, has them for 3 years....


----------



## 79ford (Aug 25, 2012)

A buddy of mine also has the *Maxxis Ardent EXO* tires and sings praises about them.


----------

